# Mitsubishi HC1500 and HDMI Cable Length Question



## Harry Muscle (Jul 3, 2007)

I was wondering what the longest HDMI cable run people have tried (and succeeded) when connecting their Mitsubishi HC1500 Projector. My current proposed setup calls for a 46' cable run connecting my Yamaha HTR-6080 receiver to my projector. The run would consist of a 6' cable, then a manual push button splitter, then a 30' cable, then a coupler, and a 10' cable.

Can I realistically expect this to work or should I be seriously reconsidering things? What's the longest cable you've been able to use with this projector?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Longest that I have done with no issues is 30 ft with no connections in between. You are pushing the limit.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I have never read somebody ran a 46' long HDMI cable, so I'm a bit skeptical :dunno:


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

Rule of thumb on HDMI runs has always been 30-25 ft tops. I bet someone has tried it and used a signal booster. I'd google HDMI booster and see if anything pops up.

Definetly not recommended for that lenght.

Just curious. How much throw was you planning on out to your screen?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

IIRC, the original spec for HDMI was up to 15m. You can go longer with adapters that get a little pricey. You can even run it over cat5 with adapters, but it can get touchy. Generally, you want to minimize runs and directly connect components, without using any adapters or switches.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Jul 3, 2007)

Just a quick update. I have successfully ran the following:

Yamaha Receiver -> 6 foot 22AWG HDMI Cable -> switch box (manual) -> 30 foot 22AWG HDMI cable -> coupler -> 10 foot 22AWG HDMI Cable -> Projector

All the cables are from Monoprice and except for the 6 foot one they are the flat type. Awesome cables and I have no issues with video even with such a long run.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

That's good to know! It is a really long run. How much did that cost?


----------

